# Board upgraded to vBulletin 3.8.0



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2009)

There are many improvements to the Social Group capabilities. There are likely to be some bugs as I'm sorting through any products that need to be upgraded. Please report any bugs in this thread.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 8, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> There are many improvements to the Social Group capabilities. There are likely to be some bugs as I'm sorting through any products that need to be upgraded. Please report any bugs in this thread.



Hey, Rich, here's one!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You truly are an Evil Scientist!

BTW, one of the cool upgrades to 3.8.0 is the ability to have more than one discussion in Social Groups. The former had more of a posting wall whereas this upgrade allows Social Groups to have multiple threaded conversations.


----------

